# Warm ups



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

How much of a warm-up does a person need to play a round of golf?
I'm seeing many golfers streaching,I understand this,yet sit-ups and running in place. Why!? I streach the arms and back, but that other stuff is a little extreme in my opinion. Anyone else see this activity on the first tee or club house:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think it is pretty much up to the individual how much warm up they need. In some cases, it might be a question of how much they THINK they need. I know some people who consider it part of their round to hit balls just because pros hit balls first. They wouldn't think of playing without going through their routine.

I prefer to stretch because I don't get much exercise during the week. Sometimes I'll start that at home with my Swingstik because I only drive 1/2 mile to the course. Then, in the parking lot, I'll pull out this weighted club I keep in the back of the car and swing it a few times before paying my fees and hitting the tee.

Once in a while, I'll split a bucket of balls with one of my playing partners so the swing is loose enough on the first tee, or otherwise I'd suffer through the first two or three holes until I got loose enough to hit the ball better.

On the other hand, the third guy in our group has a small gym in his home and works out every day. He can get out of his car, step onto the tee, make a couple quick swings and hit it as well as he does at the best of times.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I like to hit a few ball just to loosen up, normally we might split a bucket, other then that some back arm and leg stretches nothing to over the top. I just think you have to suit your warm up to yourself and not do something just because someone else is doing it. you don't want to have to wait until the 4th before you start hitting the ball well.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke,Dennis: I agree with individual choice, like I said; I stretch the muscles that I'm working the hardest the arms and back for example or hit a few balls on the range but sit-ups or running in place is a little extreme IMHO. Isn't this CB wheels area of expertise?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think running and sit ups is a bit extreme for a golf warm up and if I was to do sit ups I'm not sure how my guts would go during the round with all the swinging and twisting


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

If you want to run, don't run. Just jog around a little. But really, just stretch yourself out a little. I'm thinking club over the head with you arms back. I think hitting balls works really well though, for me that is.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob: I did a little test earlier today I played nine holes at a local course but I didn't do any warm up. Just a couple of swing throughs before teeing off. I can tell you that this really wasn't a good Idea I din't start to hit any alright shots until the 4th and it wasn't until the 7th that I started playing my normal game. It was an interesting excericse but I differently be sticking to my normal pre game warm up.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Bob: I did a little test earlier today I played nine holes at a local course but I didn't do any warm up. Just a couple of swing throughs before teeing off. I can tell you that this really wasn't a good Idea I din't start to hit any alright shots until the 4th and it wasn't until the 7th that I started playing my normal game. It was an interesting excericse but I differently be sticking to my normal pre game warm up.


luke: I absolutely agree that exercise is a good thing for good performance and getting the body ready an activity. its just that I see certain excercises inapropriate at the time on the first tee. 

Tiger, who just had his knee operated on 30mi from here, runs, but does it off the golf course and I believe weight training also.
his warm up is proper streaching and the range. I can't tell you what Tiger or any other players do prior to arriving at the course.
This old boy does need to do more off the golf course, keyboard lifts, TV remote streach,reaching for it, and coffee cup curles are not helping me.:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> luke: I absolutely agree that exercise is a good thing for good performance and getting the body ready an activity. its just that I see certain excercises inapropriate at the time on the first tee.
> 
> Tiger, who just had his knee operated on 30mi from here, runs, but does it off the golf course and I believe weight training also.
> his warm up is proper streaching and the range. I can't tell you what Tiger or any other players do prior to arriving at the course.
> This old boy does need to do more off the golf course, keyboard lifts, TV remote streach,reaching for it, and coffee cup curles are not helping me.:laugh:


I think you are forgetting the beer can lift. I always agreed that excercise and a warm up is important I was just interested to see how much of an effect it would have on my game and I found out that it had a big effect on my game and it wasn't good. So I'll stick to my stretching and hitting a few balls.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was thinking about this thread yesterday as I over slept and skipped breakfast and coffee to get to the course on time. I have a weighted club that I keep in my car and I tried to loosen up a bit swinging it in the parking lot. It became evident that leaving it in my car wasn't such a great idea because the grip was hard and slick.

Then we got lucky and as we paid our fees, someone else who had already paid got up in front of us and we had to wait about 5 minutes. I did my best to stretch, using the cart for resistance, turning against my body while holding on. I did some leg and back stretches against the armrest of the cart.

Then I stepped on the tee with my driver in hand and still felt a little stiff. BTW - I had taken my usual 15th club dose of ibuprofen about 3 hours earlier when I awoke for the first time... I swung the driver about 10 times and have to admit, after what I had done before, my back came around and I felt I could hit a decent tee shot. I think the leg and lower back stretches do more for me than anything else.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I was thinking about this thread yesterday as I over slept and skipped breakfast and coffee to get to the course on time. I have a weighted club that I keep in my car and I tried to loosen up a bit swinging it in the parking lot. It became evident that leaving it in my car wasn't such a great idea because the grip was hard and slick.
> 
> Then we got lucky and as we paid our fees, someone else who had already paid got up in front of us and we had to wait about 5 minutes. I did my best to stretch, using the cart for resistance, turning against my body while holding on. I did some leg and back stretches against the armrest of the cart.
> 
> Then I stepped on the tee with my driver in hand and still felt a little stiff. BTW - I had taken my usual 15th club dose of ibuprofen about 3 hours earlier when I awoke for the first time... I swung the driver about 10 times and have to admit, after what I had done before, my back came around and I felt I could hit a decent tee shot. I think the leg and lower back stretches do more for me than anything else.


Dennis: that is a sensible warm up. I, like you, being a more mature golfer takes two asprin stretches the muscles that are needed to play golf.:thumbsup: ( can't help it) not like our young Aussie friend who thinks stretching is reaching for his Fosters


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it not you that said excercise was reaching for the remote Bob? What do you mean by a weighted club Dennis??


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Is it not you that said excercise was reaching for the remote Bob? What do you mean by a weighted club Dennis??


Luke: the weighted club looks like a normal 7 iron, but is like swinging two or three clubs for stretching. yes reaching for the remote is a form of excercise, but highly un-recommended by health experts.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool I might have to have a look for one next time I'm in a the golf shop.


----------

